# Hearing my own thoughts!!!



## jmdavid (May 17, 2009)

I have been getting a lot better over the last few months. My DP has somewhat faded and I am not "witnessing" the self as much as before. While I am still stuck in my own head, I do get moments of clarity when I interact with others. Xanax helps with the anxiety, zoloft blunts the obsessive nature of the disorder. 
For me, the most frightening aspect of this disorder is not when I dissociate or question existence, but instead when I turn inward and hear my own introspection. I hear my own thoughts as if someone else is talking to me, and wonder what is that voice...is that me. This frightens me because it feels like the edge of insanity. IE, I may not be insane, but this is definitely a pathological level of introspection. Are my thoughts me if I can not control them? Philosophical hell!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

You can control them and your own inner monologue is your own voice. It's the thinking you can't/it's not that is pathological. Try not to turn inward so much...any distractions help.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i suffer form this chronically. Its like your inner monologue isnt yours yeh? Im trying to find treatment for it but nobody seems to know what to do/nothing helps. I feel totally schizophrenic sometimes and have INTENSE Panic attacks. It is 24/7 i cant sleep do anything, i just try to survive. I want to try an anti psychotic buecause im sure its a psychotic symptom.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

DancingWobbler, what you're experiencing is normal for people with high levels of anxiety. The levels of 'mental chatter' will drop once the anxiety is taken care of.


----------



## BadMojo (May 3, 2009)

I agree that this is a symptom of anxiety, not a psychotic disorder. I suffer from this in varying degrees as well. Sometimes when it's really bad, I feel like an outsider listening to my own thoughts. DP can really screw with our perceptions of self. I feel much better than I used to, but the mental chatter is still there. I still have high levels of anxiety/panic, so I'm pretty sure the loud inner voice is due to that. Psychosis would be hearing voices from the outside and thinking they are real. One of the hallmarks of psychotic people is that they never even consider that they're psychotic.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I cant explain how chronic it is though, its really really bad and its getting worse. It used to be i felt normal when i was drunk but now that doesnt even help. I seriously need to find a psychiatrist who understands how disabling this is, non of them seem to think its a big deal, its destroyed my life and makes me feel suicidal.


----------

